# Can you mail someone a DIY recipe?



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 9, 2020)

I tried googling it with no luck. I want to mail someone a Celeste DIY because I can't make it to their island without the internet crashing. 

If I add them as a friend, can I send a DIY in the mail?


----------



## Kiara12 (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes you can! I just did this lol


----------



## Opal (Jun 9, 2020)

Yep I've done it before. In order to mail anything to someone I think u have to meet up with them first so they can be added to the friend list on the nooks app.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 9, 2020)

If so, how do you do this LOL


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone, I'm gonna try it out.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



applesauc3 said:


> If so, how do you do this LOL


I'll let you know how I did it afterwards. I'm gonna try it out soon, once I get the person's friendcode.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> If so, how do you do this LOL



You need to have the person added by friend code and have played with them in-game at least once. Then you'll have the option to send them mail via the stand at the airport.


----------

